# NYMPHAEA STELLATA anyone know about this plant



## Pete City (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok,
I'm curious. How about posting a picture?

Pete


----------



## wickerman (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

_Nymphaea stellata sp._ or Dwarf Lily are smaller that most of the _Nymphaea lotus_ ( could be the smallest??)
Like all lilies the max size has a few factors to look at.
Good light (+3WPG) and trimming will help this plant to grow lower.
As far as shading, keep the floating leaves cut at around 1/4'' from the bulb.
Right now i just own 3 _stellata sp._ and the tallest one is around 7.5"


----------



## wickerman (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you
do you know also how to Propagate the plant too??
split the bulb in two??


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

aquamoon said:


> Asexually at the rhizomes and sexually by seed.
> The easy way... remove the bulb with a sharp knife(or cutter) ,next to were the "Lotus" send out the roots....Please note the rhizome(bulb) can stay dormant for a very long time ..I have one about to hit the 3 year mark . Have read that they can take up to 15 year to start growing!!!!(I think that it was a true Lotus)


Here is the post i made on Propagating lillys..........i tried to link but??????


----------



## wickerman (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks fot the help aquamoon
Im gonna let it get a little bigger,then im going to cut the bulb.:thumbsup:


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan.......Don't cut the bulb.......just remove it.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

It will only consume about 1.5 cubic feet will full grown.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I've propagated this one a bunch by pulling the bulb off the crown of mature plants. A gentle tug is usually enough to pull the growing portion of the plant off the bulb.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

How wide does it get when mature? Need to know how much space to give it when I plant it.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Ten Gallon Tank



















Plus 3 more leaves in a month










Anyone want this monster...PM me.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*How wide across would you say the bottom leaves are?*

I mean the whole bottom part of the plant. How many inches in diameter does it take up? I don't plan on letting mine do any lily pads. And wow about the pics. Do you happen to remember how old yours is? Wondering how long it took to get that big.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I put that in the Monday after Thanksgiving. The PICs are on my "Toxic Ten" tank link on my _SIG_ line. There are 3 more leaves now that aren't in that pic. The submersed leaves are may 4" long 3' widest point? Now, I'm keeping one Lilly pad at a time. I had 7 at one point. Mine is just too big for this tank. If I keep it, it will go outside in a tub this summer. It's shading out too many of the plants right now.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

I too, if needed will put it out in a tub in the summer. It'll look pretty there. It looks like the ground leaves stay pretty short, though?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine was part of a ROAk mystery package that I got for the non-mystery crypt. That tank is an experiment and I basically put every & anything in there to see how it will react.

I do believe the submersed leaves stay lower in the tank.


----------

